# Problems With Emulsion



## trloucks (Mar 24, 2018)

Whenever I coat my screen, the emulsion dries but is very thick and slick? Its as if I could scrape it off with my finger nail. And when I try to burn an image, they never turn out. Does anyone have an idea as of what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Stuartmccallum91 (May 10, 2018)

We've been having the same issues at our shop lately as well! What brand/type of emulsion are you using, and what mesh of screens??


----------



## trloucks (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm using 160 mesh, and I'm using Aquasol Hv emulsion


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

For info on exposure time, see the link in my sig.

Sounds like maybe you are putting it on too thick? Which side of the coater are your using? How many coats? Are you printing Plastisol or water base?

Emulsion that is applied to thickly may never dry all the way through or expose all the way through. Even if you get a workable exposure with it, it will be prone to locking in the screen and becoming unreclaimable as the under exposed/undry emulsion reacts with ink and cleaning chemicals while in use. My earliest screens suffered this fate.

With Plastisol an argument can be made for trying to obtain a thick emulsion coat. But not for water base. In either case, try changing you application technique. Use the sharp/thin edge of the coater. Make sure you are putting pressure on the edge/blade of the coater more so than on the sides/guides.


----------



## WIPrinter (Jun 12, 2018)

Also put a de-humidifier in your dark room. It will help with the drying process. A fan doesn't hurt either as long as the blades are kept clean.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Thick layers are a problem with any water-based or solvent base coating, and emulsion is water-based.


Air moisture makes it even worse.



For best results you need to have a small dedicated drying room, with a dehumidifier at the highest setting. It has to bee so dry, that if you stay too long in the room you will get a dry throat.


This way you may get away with thicker layers.


----------



## SlashX (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm new to the form. new to silk screening 
Do need to test my emulsion?


----------

